# Looking For New England High End Process Printer



## BuckSpin (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in the due diligence & business plan stages of a branded T-shirt venture. While it appears that there are many amazing print shops all across the United States, the fact that many of them seem to be West coast presents a lot of issues that could be eliminated, or at least made more affordable, if they were geographically closer. 

To put it in some perspective - what I am looking for is a printer with a New England address that, if their service, communication, quality & overall attitude were a young man, you would allow them to date your daughter.

So if anyone knows of, or is willing to vouch/testify ("Can I get an ehh-MEN, brothers & sisters of the ink?!?!?") for any high-end, process printers capable of water based ink wizardry on US made Ts, please reply or feel free to message me privately. Thanks!


----------

